# Where to get feed back?



## BigBadBull (Mar 29, 2012)

If all of your friends and family a) don't read at all, b) don't read/ care for the fantasy genre, or c) think "Twilight" is the epitome of the written word...Are there any good sources out there for feedback?


----------



## Ireth (Mar 29, 2012)

I'd say right here is a good place to start.  I've only been here for a few days and already I've gotten loads of useful feedback on my writing. The people here are awesome.


----------



## Telcontar (Mar 29, 2012)

Local libraries occasionally have writer's groups. Also, I am a member of an online 'tit-for-tat' style group called Critters. You critique a story each week (out of a pool of prospective stories) and that gives you the right to send in your own work to be critiqued.

There are other online-groups, as well, if you find that Critters does not strike your fancy. And of course the Showcase right here, and forming working relationships with other hopeful writers.


----------



## Queshire (Mar 29, 2012)

yeah, after posting 5 posts you get acess to the showcase to show off your work, writing questions and world building is more for help developing. Other then that I suggest.... Hm.... well you can always try to post it online somewhere, it might not immediately get reveiws, but it could still be useful I guess.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Mar 29, 2012)

Search meetup.com for writing groups in your area.  If there are any, that's a fantastic resource.  I read about twenty books on writing over the past several years, but having a group of people tear my writing to shreds helped me better and faster than I would have thought possible.


----------



## Mythos (Mar 29, 2012)

You can also use Twitter. I've met a lot of cool writers by combining it with the NaNoWriMo forums. By that I mean, I follow people from the forums.


----------

